# Meet Spike and Daddy Pig



## ooky (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi all ratters,

I want to introduce my new babies, Spike and Daddy Pig (guess which one my 4 yo named?) These are rats from a breeder who put serious time into socialization and boy does it show. They are trusting, loving, smart, curious, and very easy around people. Mannerly rats if I may say. They are 8.5 weeks old now, Spike is proving to be the more outgoing and bold, and Daddy Pig is always up for a cuddle and a nap. Both are so sweet and wonderful with my kid, and she is doing well with them. First pic is because she took Daddy Pig (against the rules) to her room and thy were hanging out together. He seemed thrilled when I found him. We have made a cardboard ring to hang out with them in. I have a border collie and love animal training so we will be trying clicker training soon with these guys. Nice seeing all of your rats,

Ooky and Spike and Daddy Pig


----------



## madsnake (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome to the Rat Forum family Spike and Daddy Pig :*


----------



## ooky (Aug 3, 2014)

Thank you Madsnake! They are just so, so sweet with my daughter. I don't know if you can tell from the pictures but they aren't scared of her at all, I keep thinking she is maybe being too rough but then they go right back to her lap and let her pick them up in ways I've never picked up my rats before (like the 2nd picture in my series). I've always carried rats fully supported from underneath. They seem to really enjoy her company, though my husband assures me I am their favorite. I'll keep updating here, soon these guys go in to get neutered so I can add 2 girls to the mischief in a few weeks. I'm curious how it will affect their personalities, and am a little bit nervous for them!


----------



## petcrazy (Jul 30, 2014)

Aww, your daughter looks so happy holding the ratties! I love when kids like animals, especially "weird" ones like rats. Anyway, cute rats. Love the name "Daddy Pig" ;D.


----------



## deedeeiam (Apr 8, 2014)

LOL. Please please tell me the one with the blonde hood is Spike. Otherwise my dorky self will be very sad.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

A rat in a dollhouse has to be one of the cutest things I've seen in a very long time!


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

These are simply gorgeous, the ratties and how they are with your daughter. My daughter is older but with special needs and ever since we've had ratties, quite a few years now...they've always been so good and loving with her too, also letting her pick them up like that. They climb all over her when she is around, and before school I'd take them all to go wake her up in her bed and same at story time at night, then they all say night night before I take them out. Some kiss kiss on the lips! So cute. If your little girl loves them now, she'll probably always love them. My daughter has named a few as well we had Thing 1 and Thing 2 ...while reading dr Sues. They've gone on to rattie heaven though. Enjoy your babies. Love Daddy Pig's name!!


----------

